# Sur la puissance de l'iMac G5



## me (13 Janvier 2005)

Remarque préliminaire: que l'on ne se trompe pas sur mes motivations: je suis hyper enthousiaste de mon iMac G5, c'est de loin la meilleure machine que j'ai eue et si c'était à refaire, je redonnerais mon numéro de carte bleue immédiatement...:love: 

Mais j'eu pensé que le gain de puissance serait plus impressionnant. Je m'explique, quand je suis passé du Mac SE au LC475, l'arrivée de la couleur a été un choc pour moi... Quand je suis passé du LC475 au PowerPC (le premier iMac), j'ai vu un changement impressionnant en terme de puissance. Quand je suis passé de l'iMac (première génération donc) à l'iBook (dual USB, G3 donc), j'ai encore senti le changement de puissance. 

Par contre, en passant de l'iBook à l'iMac G5, je ne suis pas complètement impressionné : avec deux "générations" de différence entre le G3 et le G5, je pensais en effet sentir encore très nettement le gain de performance, or si le gain est sensible (il ne faut pas non plus faire la fine bouche), ce n'est pas non plus extraordinaire.

Mon utilisation est essentiellement tourné vers l'internet et les logiciels bureautiques (Word, Excel, etc...) et les bidouilles habituelles du macuser... Du côté film/image, j'utilise également iMovie et iPhoto, mais je pense que le gain de performance que j'ai ressenti sur ces logiciels est plus dû à la différence entre les versions 3 et 4 d'iLife (les gains sont impressionnants avec la version 4 !) qu'au changement de processeur.

Bien évidemment, je n'ai pas lancé de comparaisons benchtrucmachin et tout cela extrêmement subjectif :rose: . Peut être aussi que la différence de processeur se ressent plus dans les logiciels très consommateurs de ressources comme Photoshop (que je ne pratique pas re-:rose: ).

J'aurais toutefois voulu connaître votre expérience en la matière. Avez-vous été impressionnés pas la puissance de l'iMac G5 ?

Une conclusion pourrait en effet être que pour une utilisation bureautique, si vous avez déjà un écran (ce qui n'était de toutes façons pas mon cas), le G4 du Mac Mini pourrait éventuellement tout à fait suffire... plutôt que de craquer sa tirlire pour un iMac G5.


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2005)

entre mon emac et l'imacG5, imovie est hallucinant de rapidité  les calculs de transistions se font a une vitesse tout simplement phénomenale :love:


----------



## jlvande (13 Janvier 2005)

Pareil pour moi. j'adore mon iMca G5 20". c'est l'un des meilleurs que je n'ai jamais eu et j'en ai eu très beaucoup plein, depuis 1986. mais je croyais décoller en performance avec celui-ci. je fait beaucoup de montage vidéo avec iMovie et FCE. avec mon powerbook 17" 1024 mo de ram j'étais content mais sans plus. c'est sûr, avec mon 20" c'est génial pour le montage vidéo. mais côté perf, je reste sur ma faim. j'ai  1 Go de ram. peut-être faut-il monter à 2 Go ?!


----------



## me (13 Janvier 2005)

J'ai 1 Go de RAM également. Je peux comprendre que l'on soit à l'étroit avec 256 ou 512 Mo, mais avec 1 Go, il ne faut pas exagérer: ça suffit à faire tourner iMovie et je doute que passer à 2 Go change quoi que ce soit en terme de puissance.


----------



## pmeignie (13 Janvier 2005)

Salut , 

Dans ton imac , ton processeur est réglé sur économie , automatique ou max?
Ca change beaucoup la vie .
Sinon j'ai un ibook palourde et ma vitesse d'ouverture d'application , d'encodage et de gravure MP3 et d'ouverture de fichiers d'une facon plus générale est phénoménalement plus grande sur le imac G5 que sur l'ibook  (réglage processeur automatique )
Toutes mes appli s'ouvrent en "1 rebond" du dock cntre 4 ou 5 sur le palourde par exemple (à système identique )

Philippe


----------



## Spoutnick63 (13 Janvier 2005)

Je me suis fait la même réflexion. Il va bien mon Imac mais on n'a pas l'impression d'avoir une fusée. Pour ce qui est du passage à 2Go, je l'ai fait et je n'ai pas été époustouflé. Je m'attendais à un nouveau bon en passant à 128bit. Peut-être que toutes les appli ne peuvent pas en profiter ?
Globalement, les changements d'écran sont très rapides, les premiers chargements d'appli demandent qq secondes mais je suis content quand même. Il faut dire que je viens d'un vieux PM6500.


----------



## NightWalker (13 Janvier 2005)

J'ai comparé avec mon Ti 400MHz... c'est vrai que ce n'est pas facile à comparer car déjà l'un n'a que 256Mo de RAM et l'autre 1 Go... Ce qui est sur est que iMoive est nettement plus rapide, GarageBand terrible sur l'iMac G5. Idem pour l'encodage avec ffmpegX, ça n'a rien avoir...


----------



## JPTK (14 Janvier 2005)

C'est pas toujours évident de se rendre compte de la puissance de sa machine, même avec un imac g3 400 avec 512 mo de ram, on peut se ballader sur panther aisément et faire ce que font 3/4 des gens, surfer, mail, etc... bon après quand on a 10 applications lancées en même temps, qu'on encode un divx, qu'on retouche une grosse photo sur photoshop, qu'on écoute itunes, qu'on surf et qu'on DL via le P2P, on est content d'être sur une bonne machine.

Quand je suis passé du mac 333 mhz avec 256 mo de ram, un dd à 5200 tours et OS9, pour un un PM G4 1 ghz avec un DD à 7200 tours et 768 mo de ram, j'ai pas été mis sur le cul. OS9 étant hyper réactif, ça fait bizarre de passer à X même si il est très rapide sur mon mac. En tout cas, après m'être amusé à chronométrer des calculs sur photoshop, je savais bien que j'étais sur une machine plus puissante, les calculs étaient divisés par 2, 4, voir + de 10 pour les grosses opérations. Ensuite en multitâche on se rend déjà mieux compte.

Le plus flagrant chez moi par exemple c'est le fait que Toshop, Tator, Xpress, ne se lancent pas forcément plus vite, mais déjà ce ne sont pas les mêmes version, elles sont bcp plus lourdes, mais c'est pas là dessus qu'on peut quantifier la puissance d'une machine, pas sur une impression, prenez des chronos et ils parleront tout seuls, plus que des benchs également.


----------



## ivremort (14 Janvier 2005)

Moi qui vient tout récemment d'OS 9 (IBook palourde) et qui ai un IMac G5 20", ce qui m'a le plus frappé, c'est la lenteur d'OSX par rapport à OS9. Il faut s'y faire, même avec le G5. C'est incroyable, on a l'impression que les fenêtres pèsent une tonne! Quand on les redimensionne, tout est si lourd... sous OS9, on danse, on vole, tout est léger, rapide...

Cela dit, je préfère quand même OSX bien sûr, pour tous les autres avantages. Mais si Tiger pouvait apporter un peu de légèreté à ce système...


----------



## geoffrey (14 Janvier 2005)

ivremort, on a pas du utiliser le meme OS 9 que toi... Et tu ne dois pas utiliser le meme OS X que nous !


----------



## SuperCed (14 Janvier 2005)

Le FPU du G5 est très bon. Ca peut se ressentir lorsque tu veux faire de la vidéo, de l'image, du son ou encore de la 3D.

Fait quelques tests comparatifs entre les 2 et tu vas comprendre...


----------



## me (14 Janvier 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Le FPU du G5 est très bon. Ca peut se ressentir lorsque tu veux faire de la vidéo, de l'image, du son ou encore de la 3D.
> 
> Fait quelques tests comparatifs entre les 2 et tu vas comprendre...


 
Ce qui confirme ce que je disais dans mon post d'origine: la puissance du G5 se ressent pour les grosses applications (retouche d'image [Photoshop donc, mais pas iPhoto], film, son), mais pas tant que cela pour les applications bureautiques ou le finder (pour lesquels un G3 ou un G4 comme celui de l'iMac Mini peuvent encore très bien faire l'affaire).


----------



## ivremort (14 Janvier 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> ivremort, on a pas du utiliser le meme OS 9 que toi... Et tu ne dois pas utiliser le meme OS X que nous !


 
 non non, essaie de réutiliser OS9, et tu verras... tout est plus "léger".

 Cela dit, encore une fois, à choisir entre les 2 systèmes, je préfère de loin OSX. Mais pourquoi est-ce que ça "saccade" quand je redimensionne une fenêtre du Finder, avec un G5 et 1 go de Ram???


----------



## geoffrey (14 Janvier 2005)

Justement, j'avais jusqu'il n'y a pas longtemps un iMac G3 450 DV. Quand je suis passe sous OS X a l'epoque (une version beta du X.1), j'ai tout de suite vu une difference !! (C'etait peut etre lie au fait que j'avais 750 Mo RAM et qu'OS X les utilisait mieux qu'OS 9). 

J'ai maintenant un iMac G5 1.6 avec 512 Mo de RAM et mes fenetres ne "saccadent" pas du tout lorsque je redimensionne une fenetre du finder, mes applications s'ouvrent rapidement, ... Et si les elements graphiques un peu "gadgets" d'OS X te derange, tu peux les desactiver !


----------



## ivremort (14 Janvier 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Justement, j'avais jusqu'il n'y a pas longtemps un iMac G3 450 DV. Quand je suis passe sous OS X a l'epoque (une version beta du X.1), j'ai tout de suite vu une difference !! (C'etait peut etre lie au fait que j'avais 750 Mo RAM et qu'OS X les utilisait mieux qu'OS 9).


 

 euh... j'aime bien la mauvaise foi, mais là... tout le monde sait que X.1 était particulièrement lent, beaucoup plus qu'OS9! Surtout avec un G3 450... 

 Citation d'OSXfacile sur OSX :          "Autant les premières versions de ce système ont pu laisser sceptique         un grand nombre d'utilisateurs (il est vrai que la version 10.0 et même         la 10.1 étaient d'une lenteur 
          affligeante), autant etc..."

 Mais peu importe, je ne veux pas polémiquer, je suis très heureux avec mon IMac G5! Et tant mieux si tu ne ressens pas ce que je ressens moi!


----------



## geoffrey (14 Janvier 2005)

Dans ce cas c'est ma memoire qui me joue des tours et c'est peut etre en passant a X.2 que j'air ressenti ce changement de vitesse. O temps pour moi


----------



## me (14 Janvier 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> O temps pour moi


 
Et "autant suspend ton vol" pour le passe au G5 ?


----------



## geoffrey (14 Janvier 2005)

Et l'eau ! Qu'a cela Etienne, on pourrait continuer longtemps comme ca 

Par contre pour le passe au G5, se serait pas plutot "pour le passage au G5" ?!?


----------



## SuperCed (14 Janvier 2005)

me a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui confirme ce que je disais dans mon post d'origine: la puissance du G5 se ressent pour les grosses applications (retouche d'image [Photoshop donc, mais pas iPhoto], film, son), mais pas tant que cela pour les applications bureautiques ou le finder (pour lesquels un G3 ou un G4 comme celui de l'iMac Mini peuvent encore très bien faire l'affaire).



C'est facilement explicable. Photoshop utilise beaucoup de FPU pour les filtres et les effets.
Les applis Apple, par contre, utilisent souvent Altivec, beaucoup plus souvent que les softs des autres éditeurs. Or, l'unité vectorielle est un peu moins performante dans un G5 par rapport à un G4 à même fréquence.

En ce qui concerne les applis bureautiques et le Finder, c'est essentiellement le CPU qui est utilisé. Le CPU du G5 est légèrement meilleur que celui du G4, et il permet de traiter les entier sur 64 bits. Cela dit, dans le Finder et pour de la bureautique, on a pas besoin de coder les entiers sur 8 octets. Déjà sur 4 (32 bits), ça fait pas mal...

Pour la 3D ou le FPU est fortement mis à contribution et ou Altivec n'est que très rarement utilisé, on voit une nette différence entre le G4 et le G5.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Janvier 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui vient tout récemment d'OS 9 (IBook palourde) et qui ai un IMac G5 20", ce qui m'a le plus frappé, c'est la lenteur d'OSX par rapport à OS9. Il faut s'y faire, même avec le G5. C'est incroyable, on a l'impression que les fenêtres pèsent une tonne! Quand on les redimensionne, tout est si lourd... sous OS9, on danse, on vole, tout est léger, rapide...
> 
> Cela dit, je préfère quand même OSX bien sûr, pour tous les autres avantages. Mais si Tiger pouvait apporter un peu de légèreté à ce système...


il ne faut pas pousser,mon eMac G4 700 est très fluide sous panther...
si j'attends un G5 cette année,ce n'est pas pour des fenetre plus légère,çà me suffit!  
OSX est comme çà ,et une chose ,il est bon d'avoir menu meter ,parce que parfois le CPU se met à 100%,c'est le Finder qui bloque,il suffit de le relancer et tout est a nouveau rapide...
voila...
franchement ,je préfère des fenetres un peu plus lourdes,mais plus de bombes ou de pointeur de  souris qui se fige comme avec OS9...


----------



## JPTK (15 Janvier 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, encore une fois, à choisir entre les 2 systèmes, je préfère de loin OSX. Mais pourquoi est-ce que ça "saccade" quand je redimensionne une fenêtre du Finder, avec un G5 et 1 go de Ram???



D'accord avec toi, comme tout le monde d'ailleurs, pour dire qu'OS9 est plus réactif, mais il m'arrive souvent de retourner sous OS9 et depuis Panther, la différence ne saute plus autant au yeux, panther fuse avec juste mon PM 1 ghz et 1 go de ram, les fenêtres qui sacadent ça me paraît assez space quand même ! Alors autant je remets pas ta parole en doute, autant ton G5...


----------



## ivremort (15 Janvier 2005)

Oui, bon, j'exagère un peu... ça ne "saccade" pas... le système est fluide, Ok... Mais quand même, on "sent" plus l'interface graphique, c'est plus lourd qu 'OS9 (je sais, c'est pas une découverte). Mais comme on n'est jamais content, j'aimerais tous les avantages d'OSX (pas de bombes, etc.) et la légèreté, la rapidité d'OS9.

Pour prendre un exemple: au début, quand je cliquais sur certains menus d'OSX (les préférences par exemple, essayez, vous cliquez sur un onglet, ce n'est pas "immédiat"), je me trompais, je cliquais plusieurs fois, car l'affichage est légèrement plus lent (une fraction de seconde, pas grand-chose) que sous OS9. Rien de grave comme on peut voir, ça ne m'empêche pas de travailler, et on s'y fait très vite.

Mais si on me dit qu'OSX, dans l'état actuel, est aussi rapide qu'OS9 (je parle de l'interface, encore une fois), je dis: non, mais j'aimerais bien que ça le devienne! Même si la différence est minime...

Tous comptes faits, encore une fois, je ne reviendrais pas sur OS9, je ne suis pas un nostalgique, rien qu'à cause de la stabilité, du multi-tâches, etc. Système extraordinaire!

Voilà voilà.


----------



## ivremort (18 Janvier 2005)

Mea Culpa, mea culpa, mea culpa!

Je suis un ignare, un débutant, un pauvre type, je l'avoue, honte à moi! 

J'avais réglé l'onglet "performance du processeur" sur "faible". En réglant sur "maximale", je me rends compte que la fluidité en est grandement améliorée, très proche voire identique à OS9! Alléluïa! Je pensais que ce réglage n'avait d'influence que sur les travaux lourds (encodage, etc.), et aucune influence sur l'interface, mais si. Même pour faire du traitement de texte (scrolling par exemple), c'est plus agréable d'avoir ce réglage sur "maximale".


----------



## Pse (18 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

Je viens apporter ma (modeste) contribution.
Contrairement à la majorité d'entre vous, je ne viens pas de mac OS 9 mais d'en face ... de vinedauze.
J'ai switché avec un iMac G5 20' 1Go et je venais d'un P4, 2,4GHz, 512 Mo.

Mes premières impressions ont été les suivantes :
- le système se lance aussi rapidement qu'XP (test grandeur nature avec les 2 machines cote à cote)
- l'ouverture des applications est peut être très légèrement plus rapide sur XP que sur OS X.3 mais la différence est plus que minime.
- le déplacement des fenêtres, leur redimensionnement est peut être là aussi légèrement plus rapide sous XP mais la encore, la différence est mineure.

Par contre, pour ce qui est calcul, il n'y a pas photo, le mac est leplus rapide.
Ensuite, si on ajoute la stabilité du système, l'ergonomie de OS X...
Enfin la taille de l'écran et la beauté de l'iMac G5 ... C'EST GENIAL.

Donc, pour en revenir à la question du premier post : mon sentiment : sans doute l'imac G5 n'a pas la puissance d'un Dual 2,5 mais il apporte un sentiment de force tranquille qui ma plait par dessus tout.
A aucun moment je ne regrette d'avoir switché. Je dirais même plus, la seule chose que je regrette c'est de ne pas avoir switché plus tôt ; mais voila, l'iMac G5 n'exitait pas.

A+

Pse


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> ivremort, on a pas du utiliser le meme OS 9 que toi... Et tu ne dois pas utiliser le meme OS X que nous !



Là, je suis d'accord, j'utilise OS9 et Panther sur le même iMac G4 (eh oui, j'suis pauvre), ben Panther me parait plus réactif qu'OS 9


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2005)

me a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'eu pensé que le gain de puissance serait plus impressionnant. Je m'explique, quand je suis passé du Mac SE au LC475, l'arrivée de la couleur a été un choc pour moi... Quand je suis passé du LC475 au PowerPC (le premier iMac), j'ai vu un changement impressionnant en terme de puissance. Quand je suis passé de l'iMac (première génération donc) à l'iBook (dual USB, G3 donc), j'ai encore senti le changement de puissance.



point de vue performance, il y a surement plus de différence entre le LC 475 et l'iMac rev A qu'entre ce dernier et l'iMac G5



			
				me a dit:
			
		

> Mon utilisation est essentiellement tourné vers l'internet et les logiciels bureautiques (Word, Excel, etc...) et les bidouilles habituelles du macuser...



Donc typiquement, les logiciels à éviter pour un comparatif, Microsoft à saboté les versions Mac de ses soft pour qu'ils ne soutiennent pas la comparaison avec les versions PC (et si Microsoft veut me faire un procès pour ça, qu'ils y viennent, j'ai la preuve : sur mon iMac G4, Excel Mac (version 2004) est trois fois plus lent qu'Excel 2000 PC exécuté sur le même Mac, sous virtual PC, et pour Excel v(X), c'était sept fois plus lent, je tiens le classeur Excel qui m'a servi à faire les tests à la disposition de qui me le demande).


----------



## geoffrey (18 Janvier 2005)

pascal a dit:
			
		

> je tiens le classeur Excel qui m'a servi à faire les tests à la disposition de qui me le demande


----------



## ivremort (18 Janvier 2005)

Bill Gates vient de te lire, il est fou de rage.


----------



## mercutio (18 Janvier 2005)

Beh moi je lance classic + Office 2001.

Ca démarre plus vite qu'OFFICE V.X et ça s'utilise plus rapidement !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Beh moi je lance classic + Office 2001.
> 
> Ca démarre plus vite qu'OFFICE V.X et ça s'utilise plus rapidement !!



C'est vrai, d'après mes tests (chronométrage du temps d'exécution d'une Macro qui calcule le nombre d'itération pour amener un nombre, toujours le même pour les tests, à 1 dans le cadre de la conjecture tchèque), voici les résultats obtenus sur mon iMac G4/700 :

Conditions de réalisation des tests			
Matériel : iMac G4/700 Mhz 512 Mo de Ram (256 Mo attribués aux PC virtuels)
Systèmes : Mac OS X v10.3.4 et Mac OS 9.2.2 (natif, pas classic)VPC 6 lancé sous Mac OS X, finder quitté.			
Sous Mac OS 9, AppleTalk désactivé, mémoire virtuelle désactivée, 64 Mo à Excel.			
Résultats			 
Système	   -      Excel	-     Temps	
Mac OS X	   -      2004	- 0' 30" 99/100	
Mac OS X	   -      v(X)	- 1' 19" 00/100	
Mac OS 9	   -      2001	- 0' 58" 99/100	
Mac OS 9	   -       98	- 0' 36" 99/100	
VPC6 W XP   -     2000	- 0' 14" 11/100	
VPC6 W 2k   -      2000	- 0' 11" 47/100	
VPC6 W 98   -      2000	- 0' 14" 16/100	
VPC6 W 98     -     97       - 0' 17" 30/100	

Donc, ainsi que je l'indiquais précédement, Excel 2000 sous Windows 2000 sous VPC6 est quasiment trois fois plus rapide qu'Excel 2004 sous Mac OS X, qui est lui même le plus rapide des Excel Mac que j'ai pu tester.


----------

